# Customs Searches All Mail sent by FedEx? - Business Checks



## Justing (Aug 22, 2009)

When having business mail shipped from the USA does customs always open/inspect every letter? Is there a limit to the amount of a check entering Mexico?

The reason I ask is I've lived in another LA country and never had an issue of mail being opened. I normally have checks from client's forwarded over once every month or two, sign them, and mail them to my bank in the US. It's much less expensive than paying credit card transaction fees. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

Justing said:


> When having business mail shipped from the USA does customs always open/inspect every letter? Is there a limit to the amount of a check entering Mexico?
> 
> The reason I ask is I've lived in another LA country and never had an issue of mail being opened. I normally have checks from client's forwarded over once every month or two, sign them, and mail them to my bank in the US. It's much less expensive than paying credit card transaction fees.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You don't have to countersign checks made out to your name that are deposited into your own account. Why not have the checks sent to your US accountant or to a friend to mail deposit in your bank account for you once a month instead? All this international back and forth is probably expensive and will end up with you losing some checks in the mail. Why not just keep the money in the US?

BTW, we did this for two years with our US accountant. No problem. You could also change your billing address to the bank's address and have the clients do the depositing for you, but this often doesn't "feel right."


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Justing said:


> When having business mail shipped from the USA does customs always open/inspect every letter? Is there a limit to the amount of a check entering Mexico?
> 
> The reason I ask is I've lived in another LA country and never had an issue of mail being opened. I normally have checks from client's forwarded over once every month or two, sign them, and mail them to my bank in the US. It's much less expensive than paying credit card transaction fees.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


They open just about everything I can remember, but often they just open the top of the package and look in to see what is basically in there. My cousin used to have checks sent that way until the bank here in Mexico started to delay foreign checks up to 21 days from going through and then he switched to having them electronically wired.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I send checks (+ $40,000.00) through fedex all the time and have never had them opened, I do write documents on the fedex envelope....My dad sent a $100 USD check via regular mail and after a long delay going through DF and finally Guadalajara the friend could not cash it because some one in DF tried to alter it and make it a $1000.00 check...suerte


----------

